# Potential p99 problem



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

I have about 350-400 rounds through my gun and have a concern. the slide doesnt always lockback after the last round is fired. Its a 9mm and i mosty shoot 124 grain. And im a novice shooter but I know Im not limp wristing it. At first I figured it was from the spring being tight, but after that many rounds, it should be broken in by now. Is it somethimg to worry about?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sometimes this comes up (with various guns), and it turns out that the person is hitting the slide release and they don't even know it. Check that possibility

Also - try to see if it is just 1 particular mag doing this...


----------

